# Displaying your pride and joy



## Beeler2927 (Feb 6, 2017)

I would like to see how fellow cabers that still have their jewels firmly attached display their pride and joy cruisers in their home for others lucky enough to take in their full splendor. I know we don't all ride them and sometimes they spend a lot of time on display in their homes. So how do you display your premium bicycles? I seen one in a prior post on a mantel in the living room where it belongs until that perfect summer day appears when rubber hits pavement.


----------



## Beeler2927 (Feb 6, 2017)

Yes I'm divorced to answer your question and yes it was worth it.


----------



## SHO2010 (Feb 6, 2017)

I keep them in my man cave along with my diecast collection in the basement luckily I have a walk out basement so when I want to ride one I can just roll them out the door and up to the front and go. My shop is on the other side of the basement makes maintenance very convenient.


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 6, 2017)

I built a "sofa table" to utilize the limited space in my man cave. Used pieces from an old section of cedar fence that I replaced.


----------



## Beeler2927 (Feb 6, 2017)

I like some of these ideas.


----------



## Beeler2927 (Feb 6, 2017)

SHO2010 said:


> I keep them in my man cave along with my diecast collection in the basement luckily I have a walk out basement so when I want to ride one I can just roll them out the door and up to the front and go. My shop is on the other side of the basement makes maintenance very convenient.View attachment 419471 View attachment 419472 View attachment 419474 View attachment 419475



That's one hell of a nice man cave.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Beeler2927 (Feb 6, 2017)

That's a nice investment portfolio you've got there. Wow!


----------



## ricobike (Feb 7, 2017)

Beeler2927 said:


> Yes I'm divorced to answer your question and yes it was worth it.




Reminds me of the saying:  Q. "Why is divorce so expensive?"  A.  "Because it's worth it"


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 7, 2017)

Before I moved I had 8 in the kitchen, about 15 or so in the living room, a few in each spare bedroom and one in the master bathroom. I bought a house with a walkout basement and now just have my Dayton Super Streamline in the living room and my 1898 Schwinn in a spare bedroom. V/r Shawn


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 7, 2017)

The holy grail in my living room
A 1936 Knucklehead an a 1947 Knucklehead bobber


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 7, 2017)

2


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 7, 2017)

Dang Shawn, I don't get to sleep with the Bluebird anymore????? Lol


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 7, 2017)

Flat Tire said:


> Dang Shawn, I don't get to sleep with the Bluebird anymore????? Lol




Moved it downstairs with its brother Don! The 1898 Schwinn is in that room now. Although, because I consider you a good friend, next time you visit you can pick the bike you want in the room! V/r Shawn


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 7, 2017)

I think @cyclingday would love to stay with the 1898 Schwinn


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 7, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Moved it downstairs with its brother Don! The 1898 Schwinn is in that room now. Although, because I consider you a good friend, next time you visit you can pick the bike you want in the room! V/r Shawn




No need to move bikes Shawn, I'll just sleep downstairs with all of them!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 7, 2017)

Definitely!
I'm glad to see that Shawn is keeping that bike in the house and taking such good care of it.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 7, 2017)

I have several prides and joys, none of which are displayed all that well, tightly stacked and blending together with bars bent and pedals removed.
I kinda like it that way and I enjoy the vibe and the look on peoples faces when they come up to the atttic.
Also, there is order to it, but with nothing on a pedestal, a thief wouldn't know what to grab.
Chris


----------



## Beeler2927 (Feb 7, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Before I moved I had 8 in the kitchen, about 15 or so in the living room, a few in each spare bedroom and one in the master bathroom. I bought a house with a walkout basement and now just have my Dayton Super Streamline in the living room and my 1898 Schwinn in a spare bedroom. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 419832 View attachment 419833



That Super Streamline is beautiful!


----------



## filmonger (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## blasterracing (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 8, 2017)

blasterracing said:


> View attachment 420008





*Tim ... am posting your Shelby ''Whippet'' Racer.

Many readers do not know that this very machine belonged 
to Clarence ''Whippet'' Wagner -- Shelby Factory Racer.

Will delete if you have any objections.

...... patric
*
Diggin' those floor stands in lowest foto.
*



 




 




 

*


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 8, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> View attachment 419521 View attachment 419523 View attachment 419522



Dude, you need help, or a warehouse, lol. I wouldn't mind having that living room though.


----------



## blasterracing (Feb 8, 2017)

hoofhearted said:


> *Tim ... am posting your Shelby ''Whippet'' Racer.
> 
> Many readers do not know that this very machine belonged
> to Clarence ''Whippet'' Wagner -- Shelby Factory Racer.
> ...



Patric:     Thank you.  Absolutely no objections to it at all.  I appreciate the fact that you and others may have interest in it.  I now have handlebar grips for it and one left side, Torrington Star 4 Rat Trap pedal.  I am still searching for the right side!  Need help with that one if anyone has a clue where one might be.  Am really trying to finish this bike out 100%.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Feb 8, 2017)

blasterracing said:


> Patric:     Thank you.  Absolutely no objections to it at all.  I appreciate the fact that you and others may have interest in it.  I now have handlebar grips for it and one left side, Torrington Star 4 Rat Trap pedal.  I am still searching for the right side!  Need help with that one if anyone has a clue where one might be.  Am really trying to finish this bike out 100%.



Hope to see photos when you finish it, that looks fantastic already!


----------



## blasterracing (Feb 8, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Hope to see photos when you finish it, that looks fantastic already!



Thank you.


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 8, 2017)

These are our newest , and there able  to stay in the house lol minus the hoppy stand up display .proud of these two ,we have learned there pretty tuff to find .Take care Terry and Tammy


----------



## Beeler2927 (Feb 8, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 420101



Beautiful ride!


----------



## Beeler2927 (Feb 8, 2017)

These are all great displays and some amazing rides. These bikes are really a piece of art and history. They deserve more than a dark closet don't you agree?


----------



## okozzy (Feb 8, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 420101



nice, very nice!


----------



## JimK (Feb 9, 2017)

[QUOTE="These are our newest , and there able  to stay in the house lol minus the hoppy stand up display .proud of these two ,Take care Terry and Tammy[/QUOTE]

Very nice!  I say lose the table and candles, put the stand up in the corner, the bikes along the stairs and call it done. I have always wanted a Hoppy and think that the stand up really adds to the display.

JimK


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 9, 2017)

Relegated to the basement  .....but it's my man cave    as you can see I'm not very  tidy...lol


----------



## John (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Beeler2927 (Feb 9, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 420476 View attachment 420474 View attachment 420475 View attachment 420468 View attachment 420467 Relegated to the basement  .....but it's my man cave    as you can see I'm not very  tidy...lol



I say take your favorite and put it proudly in the living room. Nice collection.


----------



## John (Feb 9, 2017)

Living room


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 9, 2017)

Beeler2927 said:


> I say take your favorite and put it proudly in the living room. Nice collection.




Well said...


----------



## Beeler2927 (Feb 9, 2017)

John said:


> Living room
> View attachment 420625



One of the nicest bikes I've seen.


----------



## Schwinn T-Roy BC 669 (Feb 9, 2017)

When the floor space was taken up
There was only one answer 
UP UP UP AND OUT OF THE WAY[emoji8][emoji39]






Sent from my C6743 using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 10, 2017)

Beeler2927 said:


> I say take your favorite and put it proudly in the living room. Nice collection.



They were lol wife got tired of them. :0


----------



## Hobo Bill (Feb 11, 2017)

knot enough time in the daze to ride this puppy.....eldredge speical ......


----------



## Wcben (Feb 11, 2017)

As the restoration began.... She'll be back there once it's done too!


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 11, 2017)

i keep these two in the house.they match our decor.also because i ride them often. The others all hang in the garage ,some i have to move a car to get down.those are the one that get used less.


----------

